# For those of you who havent seen her this year



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my doe 5 Acre Farm Summer Sweet Emily 2*D. Not the best pics but they work.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

She is way more beautiful in person! :wink:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! Whats you herd name?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is very nice and Flashy..  ..love her coloring.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I'm Ashley's Mom, from PRF...


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

oh now i know who you are! do you have lamanchas too?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Naw, we sold the one lamancha we had. Too loud and pushy.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice looking doe! Good job on taking care of her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful doe! Love the markings!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful! Very nice udder too :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice ND! :wink:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY nice!!! :leap:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on her placings this year! :stars:


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

A lovely doe no question about it - no suprise when you look at her breeding :thumb: 

While they may not be the best pictures she still looks good - I really like her type and style - she is a nice dairy doe.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She is a beautiful doe and is a second freshner with only a single kid this year. This doe hasnt given me one doe yet! I cant wait till next year when hopefully she will give me multiples and does so that she can really compete in this highly competitive NE region. She has gotten many 1st in her class and as a first freshner a reserve grand Champion


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

I know what is in your area - hard area to show in BUT you KNOW you earned it when she finishes!

Tell me about it about the doe kids - I just hate it when a lovely doe keeps giving you bucks (been there - doing that - with TWO does that keep giving me bucks and both are older does now!!!!). When I talk to the doeling god this breeding season I will mention your doe :wink:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank You


----------

